# Что случилось с Магазином "Симфония"? И где вас теперь искат



## НаМос (26 Окт 2010)

Доброго всем времени суток!Вчера решили с подругой заехать в магазин "Симфония",дабы посмотреть как обстоит дело с продажей ее баяна "Левша".Войдя в магазин волосы на голове у нас встали "дыбом",пустые полки...из инструментов висит две китайский гитары...три аккордеона,...и еще какое то барахло, возникло впечатление что мы попали в магазин который либо посетило татаро-монгольское нашествие,либо мы попали в 45 г., в г.Берлин после того как доблестная Советская Армия его завоевала,либо просто произошло "ограбление".Попытались выяснить,куда все пропало у мужчины с которым не возможно было разговаривать (по причине ужасного запаха )...потом спросли что произошло у женщины,которая только хохотала и ни чего вразумительного сказать не смогла.Обращаюсь к вам уважаемый Юрий Викторович,мы вам звонили и писали,но не смогли с вами связаться,девушка нам ответила что Вы сейчас в Прибалтике и якобы Вы открываете в Москве новый магазин и весь товар отвозите туда.Будтье любезны поясните ситуацию,когда с Вами можно будет связаться и как Вас найти.(подруга нервничает).С уважением Наталья.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Окт 2010)

Да...Жаль,что такой магазин пропал...Хотя я не знаю чем они ещё кроме баянов и аккордеонов торговали,но Юра мог запросто привезти баян за 1000 км. от Москвы. Судя по сайту магазина цены в нём были "ломовые"...Вот и рассыпался. Хотя судя по ценам на аккордеоны(Скандалли наша консерватория покупала за 4500 евро всего,хотя эта же модель в Италии стоила 7 тысяч...) и баяны это был лучший в Москве магазин. Адресок то новый будет?


----------



## zet10 (27 Окт 2010)

Уважаемая Наталья!Новый музыкальный магазин,куда перевезены все инструменты находится в СЗАО Москвы по адрессу Пятницкое шоссе д.18. Торговый центр "Митино",2-й этаж.Вопрос о закрытии отдела в упомянутом Вами магазине,связан конечно как правильно заметил Jupiter и с "ломовыми ценами" и с проблеммой выплат денег комитентам и еще с массой проблем которые я бы не хотел обсуждать,как сами понимаете одни закрываются,а другие открываются))...Свяжитесь со мной по телефону( я уже в Москве) и можете в Субботу уже приехать ко мне в новый магазин( в Пятницу он уже будет открыт,сейчас там еще идет оборудование).Рад буду Вас снова видеть,теперь уже на новом месте))С уважением к ВАМ.

Jupiter писал:


> это был лучший в Москве магазин


 Уверяю тебя Николай,что этот магазин будет не хуже,а я думаю еще ЛУШЕ!!


----------



## Jupiter (28 Окт 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Уверяю тебя Николай,что этот магазин будет не хуже,а я думаю еще ЛУШЕ!!


Я рад: значит баяны и аккордеоны в нормальной цене и качеством ещё будут


----------



## zet10 (28 Окт 2010)

Jupiter 
Были,есть и БУДУТ!Это наша стихия!!


----------



## НаМос (29 Окт 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Рад буду Вас снова видеть,теперь уже на новом месте


Большое спасибо!На выходных обязательно к вам заедем!До встречи!


----------

